# New cigar draw tools and nubbers



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

I wanted to post some pictures of new cigar draw tools and nubbers that I will be releasing tonight or tomorrow... I consider them functional art, in a sense that each one is hand made and extremely detailed. I will post a thread in the retail section tonight or tomorrow with a link and a coupon code for PUFF members. As always feedback is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Those are good fun!


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Are the pictures working? I cant see them when I look at the thread?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes they work


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

They look fantastic. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I love the ones that look like cigars!!


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Got the bugs worked out on the site so I am going to post the link and coupon code in the retail profit section. Please refer to the site for all avil designs...

Thanks for looking


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

What's the web address?


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

GoreArtistry | Highly detailed fantasy art I posted a thread in the retail for profit section with the address and a coupon code.


----------

